# New Bosh SHE3ARF2UC Dishwasher



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

On my old dishwasher I had a vent in front to let out hot air from the dishwasher. On my new Bosch, there is no vent in front, however there is a vent inside the dishwasher. Where does the exhausted heat go? I know it doesn't blow outside the dishwasher because that would ruin my panel where the dishwasher goes.
Thanks


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

It stays inside. Retained heat is supposed to get the dishes drier but I believe it also has an air dryer for that.

Newer energy efficient models aren't steam engines any longer.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

buffoon said:


> It stays inside. Retained heat is supposed to get the dishes drier but I believe it also has an air dryer for that.
> 
> Newer energy efficient models aren't steam engines any longer.


You are correct on that point.

I just bought a new one and it's the same thing. They use a lot less water than the old ones did. I can't figure out how it heats it up because there is no element but what I can say is the dishes sure get hot. When they are finished washing, which takes a good two hours, a fan kicks in and moves the hot air around. I know there is a small vented area that the unit draws air in to but I haven't seen an exhaust for steam to escape so I'm sure it's being used in the drying cycle. If I have it on the power save selection the fan doesn't kick in but the dishes aren't dry in the end either so one would have to hand dry them. On some things I'm just not in favor of saving the planet and this would be one of them.

On a side note it sure is whisper quiet. :up:


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

surely if it takes 2 hours to wash then it's using a lot of power, to clean manually wouldn't take even half the time and would be far more cost effective, even the cleaning agent is much more expensive than a quick squirt from a detergent bottle


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Washing dishes by hand to be more economical than in a dishwasher is still a common misconception. 

Understandable, seeing that 20 years ago "hand-wash" was actually still the cheaper version. Never as efficient in cleaning though (even then) and nowhere near as effective a germ killer. 

But if one adds up every cup and saucer, plate and cutlery, pots and pans washed by hand over the year plus sponges, cloths, dish towels to be washed etc., the cost of hand washing is nearly twice as high today as the machine wash. And hand wash, added up, uses far more energy and water and time.

Of course, running the dishwasher for a couple of cups upsets that balance.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Guyzer said:


> ...................I can't figure out how it heats it up because there is no element but what I can say is the dishes sure get hot.


There is a concealed, small, very tight coil heating compartment, using a minimum of energy for maximum result. One could call it a steamer.


> When they are finished washing, which takes a good two hours, a fan kicks in and moves the hot air around. I know there is a small vented area that the unit draws air in to but I haven't seen an exhaust for steam to escape so I'm sure it's being used in the drying cycle.


correct:up:


> If I have it on the power save selection the fan doesn't kick in but the dishes aren't dry in the end either so one would have to hand dry them.


It can be overcome by just leaving the machine shut til next evening, although experiences on that DO vary. And I often (not with that model), for faster clearing away, first pull the trays out and leave the hot moisture to condensate on the outside air. Doesn't do much for the tidy aspect of the kitchen but on power savings I can always afford a towel.

It sure beats older systems though, which practically had an electric radiator in them, making the meter spin like a rotor blade


> On some things I'm just not in favor of saving the planet and this would be one of them.


By the time you need the next one, zeolite-adsorbent systems will probably be more affordable. That mineral, when coming into contact with water, produces heat, retains it and gives it off again.


> On a side note it sure is whisper quiet. :up:


Yeah, one doesn't need a HumVee to drive to the store.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

buffoon said:


> Washing dishes by hand to be more economical than in a dishwasher is still a common misconception.
> 
> Understandable, seeing that 20 years ago "hand-wash" was actually still the cheaper version. Never as efficient in cleaning though (even then) and nowhere near as effective a germ killer.
> 
> ...


well I don't agree, washing up liquid costs around 60 pence for a big bottle which would last ages, cloths and towels go in the washing machine with other linens and don't use more energy, my washing up bowl wont break down, I don't need to worry about the ever increasing utility/running costs.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

most economical method is to take the dishes into the bath tub with you. 

Other than that, it depends.

http://www.treehugger.com/kitchen-design/built-in-dishwashers-vs-hand-washing-which-is-greener.html


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks like I started something, thanks for all your information on the dishwasher. I thought too that the vent/fan on the side didn't exhaust to the cabinet, that would be crazy, damaging the cabinet. I think if it's a fan, that would help out greatly drying the dishes/glasses. I think using "jet dry" or something like that is better then using the combination "quantum" of detergent and rinse aid. I still have spots on the side of the dishwasher when completely finished and sat for a while. Maybe the sanitize mode would eliminate that. I don't want the spots to start and "odor" to the unit.
Thanks again for all your information, keep replying if you want, I would still like to learn more.
Silverado


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

"Jet dry" gets pretty good ratings, but most "tabs" have all the necessary stuff in, phosphate free as well.

Rinse agents are an unnecessary added costs (preventing or getting rid of dried spots), something that a dollop of simple vinegar will also achieve (from time to time) more cheaply.

It's like the ready made non freezing liquid for the car's wind screen washer jets. If you take the trouble of mixing water, ethyl alcohol and something like "fairy liquid", you come off with a fraction of the cost.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I heard that vinegar would work, funny.
The manual said that if the tab or packet is used, and if it had the rinse aid in it, to still use the liquid rinse aid (jet dry finish),
to get all spotless. 
I guess it's to owns one taste.
Good info..
Thanks


----------

